# Installed new motherboard...now no power



## Jhow

I installed my new motherboard but now when I hit the power switch I'm getting nothing.  It could possibly be doa but how can I check.  I'm pretty sure I have all the connections right.

here's the board I bought
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128335


----------



## StrangleHold

Did you put all the standoffs under the board in all the right places? Got both the 24 and 4/8 pin power connector plugged in? Are you sure you have the case Power switch plugged in to the right pins on the board and the right direction?


----------



## sho95

I second what StrangleHold said. Ground issue.


----------



## ecyor07

check the power connectors dude (24 and 4/8). try to check the casing power on button and pin. the pin should be plugged into the motherboard in the right direction or else, nothing will happen. yupyup


----------



## dznutz

all of the above.  

also, try tugging lightly on the 24 pin ps to mobo connector.  if it falls out then that's the reason.


----------



## Jhow

I've been really busy with work but friday i'm off and i plan on getting this thing working, thanks for the help and I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## vix

I agree with checking the standoffs and power connectors.  No power often is a result of grounding.  

Also, do you have another PSU to test with?


----------

